# New Zealand Hops



## snappy (25/10/07)

i was just given a few ounces of sticklebract, southern cross, or green bullet ... anybody have any experience with any of these? any opinions, suggested styles, etc would be great.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (25/10/07)

I've used a bit of green bullet as a bittering hop and later in the boil

It's quite good - apparently similar to styrian aroma / flavour 

Cheers


----------



## goatherder (25/10/07)

Southern Cross is good - use it like you would Northern Brewer.


----------



## Muggus (25/10/07)

snappy said:


> i was just given a few ounces of sticklebract, southern cross, or green bullet ... anybody have any experience with any of these? any opinions, suggested styles, etc would be great.


I've used Sticklebract almost exclusively in a lager. High AA helps for bittering, but it also gives some good aromatics, piney and citrusy, quite unique. Could possibly go well in a pale ale with American style hops.


----------



## BoilerBoy (25/10/07)

Ditto on the southern cross,

Used it only once in a "Kiwi" type steam beer, but liked it very much.

Cheers
BB


----------



## domonsura (25/10/07)

Oh yeah. Get some kiwi in ya.......all good.......


----------



## Jazman (25/10/07)

sc a versitle hop


----------



## Tony (25/10/07)

Sothern cross is a great hop for bittering. 

lots of nice NZ hops out there..... Pacific halertau, B-saaz, Nelson sauvin..... all nice.

dont like the Nz cascade and super alpha is ok but a bit harsh.

just my opinions

cheers


----------



## TidalPete (25/10/07)

I'm a big Pacific Gem fan (ditto Green Bullet) as well as Nelson Sauvin. Still waiting to try out D Saaz (amongst others).

TP :beer:


----------



## Franko (25/10/07)

Just put down a brew dry hopped with Pacific Gem will see how it turns out

Franko


----------



## TidalPete (25/10/07)

Franko said:


> Just put down a brew dry hopped with Pacific Gem will see how it turns out
> 
> Franko



Never tried using PG for anything other than a bittering hop Franko, although I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out to be a great "one hop" beer. Has anyone done this?

TP :beer:


----------



## Tony (25/10/07)

I used some D-SAAZ as FWH in the sheep shagger and its potent stuff.

I oped the pack with whats left tonight to have a sniff and it near knocks you out.

I would say use it sparingly and in conjunction with other hops. Its very pungent and could be overpowering on its own

WIll have to try the pacific gem..... love the sothern cross.

see my bull ring golden ale in the recipe section. Its a bloody nice beer.

cheers


----------



## Franko (25/10/07)

TidalPete said:


> Never tried using PG for anything other than a bittering hop Franko, although I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out to be a great "one hop" beer. Has anyone done this?
> 
> TP :beer:




Hey Pete,

Ross twisted my arm a little and recommended I give it a go,It smells great

Franko


----------



## snappy (26/10/07)

thanks alot, guys! i'm looking forward to giving these hops a try.


----------



## Ross (26/10/07)

Franko said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> Ross twisted my arm a little and recommended I give it a go,It smells great
> 
> Franko




That was Pacific Jade Franko  

Cheers Ross


----------



## oldbugman (26/10/07)

Tony said:


> I used some D-SAAZ as FWH in the sheep shagger and its potent stuff.
> 
> I oped the pack with whats left tonight to have a sniff and it near knocks you out.
> 
> I would say use it sparingly and in conjunction with other hops. Its very pungent and could be overpowering on its own




I used 80grams(+10grams dry hoppped) of dsaaz in a 21 Litre ale. Came out real nice.


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/10/07)

My next beer is loosely based on Tony's Bull Ring Golden Ale.

It's going to be 100% BB Ale Malt completely hopped with Southern Cross. B) 

Edit: I've used Green Bullet as a bittering hop. Thought it was great.

Warren -


----------



## Franko (26/10/07)

Ross said:


> That was Pacific Jade Franko
> 
> Cheers Ross




You're right Ross my apologies

A few too many beers and late night postings last night

Franko


----------



## Jazman (26/10/07)

pacific gem is good ,sauvin is good in samll doses ,saaz and hal all good


----------



## Brewer_010 (28/10/07)

My experiences with kiwi hops:
Nelson Sauvin is awesome, go nuts bittering and aroma
Southern cross is an excellent bittering hop (very european?)
Super alpha and green bullet together as a bittering hop were pretty good (nothing special)
D-saaz aroma could be good but I didnt use enough  , better luck next time

cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/10/07)

TidalPete said:


> Never tried using PG for anything other than a bittering hop Franko, although I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out to be a great "one hop" beer. Has anyone done this?
> 
> TP :beer:



Gidday TidalPete,

I have brewed 3 brews using 100% Pacific Gem.
2 of those were based on Mountain Goats IPA and I was more than happy with the results.
The other one is on tap at home now and is a 100% Pacific Gem Lager/Pils. Really nice firm bitterness and
rich fruity flavours. 

On topic I think Green Bullet is a great bittering hop. I used it a lot in my early brewing days when I was brewing extract beers.
I must try it again soon.

C&B
TDA


----------



## bindi (29/10/07)

I really like the D Saaz  what does the D stand for if anything? Double Saaz? :unsure:


----------



## Jazman (29/10/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> warren i have done a German pils with just sc it was a very good beer it did fine in the state comp judges couldnt tell it was a kiwi hop


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/12/07)

Just reopening this thread because I said I'd report back on Southern Cross hops.

As Jazman said... Great hop. Very similar to German noble hops but with huge AAUs. Extremely smooth bitterness given the strength.
Subdued, Hallertau type aroma with a great resiny flavour.

Could become one of my faves I think. Not a trace of harshness at all. B) 

Edit: Pic.

Warren -


----------



## jimmyjack (1/12/07)

Just kegged my D Saaz Ale. I love this hop! It has a peachy flavour with a bit of spice and mangos.

Cheers, JJ


----------



## BoilerBoy (1/12/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Just reopening this thread because I said I'd report back on Southern Cross hops.
> 
> As Jazman said... Great hop. Very similar to German noble hops but with huge AAUs. Extremely smooth bitterness given the strength.
> Subdued, Hallertau type aroma with a great resiny flavour.
> ...




Warren,

What IBU's did you aim for and were there any late additions?
BB


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/12/07)

BB

Went for 25 IBUs. Quite a fair bit of late hopping too. From memory around the 15 minute and flameout mark. The aroma is subdued but very pleasant.

Warren -


----------



## kevnlis (1/12/07)

I have just made a brew that used Green Bullet to bitter and D Saaz (swarikia or whatever they call it now) for flavour and aroma. It is a Christmas brew so I will report back on the combo. I must say the wort had the smell of Paw Paw and citrus from the D Saaz. Should be a winner!


----------



## joecast (1/12/07)

jimmyjack said:


> Just kegged my D Saaz Ale. I love this hop! It has a peachy flavour with a bit of spice and mangos.
> 
> Cheers, JJ



agreed it is a fantastic smelling hop. up there with centenial and NS as my favorite aroma hop.


----------



## Lukes (3/12/07)

After all the positive remarks on Southern Cross I just had to order some .
I will call it: 
A.H.B Peer Beer Pressure Euro Lager.  

- Luke


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/12/07)

Lukes said:


> After all the positive remarks on Southern Cross I just had to order some .
> I will call it:
> A.H.B Peer Beer Pressure Euro Lager.
> 
> - Luke



Flowers I hope Luke. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Lukes (3/12/07)

Yep, 
gone a bit hippie this year, as I spend more on flowers for me than the better half.

- Peace and Kiwi Hop's in Beer, Man.


----------



## domonsura (3/12/07)

I'm having a flowers season this year as well, I've resolved to try and avoid pellets as much as I can if there's a fresh flower option available.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/12/07)

Brewed this hopburst style today. The aroma of the Pacific Gem flowers was divine :beerbang:!
I could not keep my nose out of the bag :lol: .



Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 32.96 L Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.35 kg BairdsMaris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.0 % 
2.35 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 48.0 % 
0.20 kg Weyermann Caraamber (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.1 % 
18.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (30 min) Hops 17.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (25 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (20 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG 
Bitterness: 30.7 IBU 
Est Color: 15.3 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/12/07)

Looks great TDA.

I elect we all form some kind of Kiwi Flower appreciation Society. First thing we do is find a sheep as a mascot.  

Warren -


----------



## domonsura (17/12/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Looks great TDA.
> 
> I elect we all form some kind of Kiwi Flower appreciation Society. First thing we do is find a sheep as a mascot.
> 
> Warren -



Shall I see if I can find a 'wool flavoured' hop for you Warren? 

I already have a shrine to NZ hop flowers in my hop fridge....  You are welcome to help me worship them anytime you want.....:lol:


----------



## Lukes (17/12/07)




----------



## winkle (17/12/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Brewed this hopburst style today. The aroma of the Pacific Gem flowers was divine :beerbang:!
> I could not keep my nose out of the bag :lol: .
> 
> 
> ...



Let us know how it turns out, I'm keen to do a single NZ hop beer.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/12/07)

domonsura said:


> Shall I see if I can find a 'wool flavoured' hop for you Warren?
> 
> I already have a shrine to NZ hop flowers in my hop fridge.... You are welcome to help me worship them anytime you want.....:lol:



Warren's jaw smashes firmly to the ground.   

Hallelujah I be worshippin' B) 

Warren -


----------



## devo (17/12/07)

JEBUS, JUST A FEW HOPS


----------



## Brewmeister70 (17/12/07)

winkle said:


> Let us know how it turns out, I'm keen to do a single NZ hop beer.




Made a German Pils with all NZ Hallertauer flowers that was simply devine. Have tried a few Nelson Sauvin pilsners of late and they have also been first class.

"B" Saaz out of NZ was another in my last batch that went down a treat: very citrussy and pungent like Cascade but not quite the same.

Quite a good range to choose from by the looks of that shrine, Winkle


----------



## Jazman (17/12/07)

dom with all those kiwi hops ill be over soon to pay a visit love those kiwis hops


----------



## milpod (17/12/07)

Oh my,what a great looking fridge.I hope that's the NS flowers top right


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/1/08)

winkle said:


> Let us know how it turns out, I'm keen to do a single NZ hop beer.



Winkle, unfortunately this first attempt ended up infected due to a long lag time (>48hrs) :angry: 

Anyway, I have re-brewed it and it is 2 days into fermenting so hopefully will have a report in 2 weeks or thereabouts.

Brewing with Southern Cross hops today.

C&B
TDA


----------



## milpod (9/1/08)

I'm thinking about a southern cross,green bullet combo.But I'm struggling to keep Ns out of it  

If I get through the boil,I can still see a handful of Ns flowers at flame out :unsure:


----------



## Stuster (9/1/08)

milpod said:


> I'm thinking about a southern cross,green bullet combo.But I'm struggling to keep Ns out of it
> 
> If I get through the boil,I can still see a handful of Ns flowers at flame out :unsure:



Guess it depends on what you're trying to make, milpod. NS is nice, but what were you thinking of brewing?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/3/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Winkle, unfortunately this first attempt ended up infected due to a long lag time (>48hrs) :angry:
> 
> Anyway, I have re-brewed it and it is 2 days into fermenting so hopefully will have a report in 2 weeks or thereabouts.
> 
> ...



This beer turned out really well, the munich malt provided plenty of malt backbone to the beer but for me the Pacific Gem hop flowers are a winner :icon_chickcheers: Firm bitterness some woodiness and flavours of tropical fruit. I will try another hopburst style with Pacific Gem when I get some more from domonsura! Hopefully this weekend! :beerbang: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## domonsura (13/3/08)

I'll be down here at the workshop......sweltering...........


----------



## milpod (14/3/08)

Well I ended up doing an one malt,one hop brew to test the southern cross.It has been in demand ever since.
Can't seem to make enough 

I haven't got around to the southern cross,green bullet combo.But I had a lager in mind.After the southern cross brews,I think I need to make it soon.

NS is an old favourite of mine and I think SC maybe a new love child :wub: so I chucked together an NS+SC pale ale.
Currently in the ferm fridge.

I tend to get distracted from my projects easily,so when I plan a lager with NZ hops,I end up making a La Chouffe.

c'est la vie


----------



## beers (4/4/08)

I picked up Southern Cross today & am thinking of trying it out in tonights brew. I'm thinking 100% JW Vienna & 100% Southern Cross, an OG around 1050-55, fermented with Wyeast 1272. I'm preferably after something closer to an IPA than a standard pale ale.
I'm just a little unsure of how far I can push the IBU's using the Southern Cross? For those that have tried it, what would be the max BU:GU ratio you'd reccommend? Would 35-40IBU be too high?


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/4/08)

Do it!

With a big Vienna base like that you'll have plenty of meat to balance the hops.

Southern Cross may be big on AAUs but it's as smooth as a baby's arse. :icon_chickcheers: 

It and Green Bullet are great Kiwi hops that I'm going to be using a lot more of.

Warren -


----------



## beers (4/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Do it!
> 
> With a big Vienna base like that you'll have plenty of meat to balance the hops.
> 
> Southern Cross may be big on AAUs but it's as smooth as a baby's arse. :icon_chickcheers:



Sweet 

Thanks Warren.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/4/08)

Don't forget to report your findings. It's great to see what others think of these hops.

Great part is we can get them fresh.  

Warren -


----------



## beers (4/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Don't forget to report your findings. It's great to see what others think of these hops.
> 
> Great part is we can get them fresh.
> 
> Warren -



Will do.

I'm now thinking an IBU of 35 from my 60min (or even FWH) addition with an additional 20IBU from some big late additions... just so I get a good feel for it's flavour & aroma characteristics


----------



## Muggus (4/4/08)

I'm starting to really get into brewing NZ pale ales.
I recently brewed one with NS and NZ Cascade flowers which came out very nice, and yesterday put down a brew using Green Bullet and the rest of the Cascade flowers. 
Certainly come out different from APAs.


----------



## Tony (4/4/08)

beers said:


> I picked up Southern Cross today & am thinking of trying it out in tonights brew. I'm thinking 100% JW Vienna & 100% Southern Cross, an OG around 1050-55, fermented with Wyeast 1272. I'm preferably after something closer to an IPA than a standard pale ale.
> I'm just a little unsure of how far I can push the IBU's using the Southern Cross? For those that have tried it, what would be the max BU:GU ratio you'd reccommend? Would 35-40IBU be too high?



Sothern Cross has a very very low cohumulone level, the same as noble hops, so its bitterness, even at high levels is very smooth. And with a 15+%AA level its very cost effective.

I am in love with NZ hops. They are so nice, so different. They provide that WOW factor in a beer. 

If the entire American hop industry burnt to the ground i would rejoice and smile because there are still NZ hops ....... i would probably do the same without NZ hops as well 

I dont know if i have posted on this thread but this is my Sheep Shagger recipe.




The Sheep Shagger

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (kg): 13.50
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.56
Anticipated EBC: 17.7
Anticipated IBU: 69.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
92.6 12.50 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
3.7 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48
3.7 0.50 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. D SAAZ Pellet 5.60 9.7 First WH
50.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 34.8 45 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 4.8 15 min.
30.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 8.5 15 min.
30.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.50 4.6 15 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 7.5 15 min.
60.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 0.0 0 min.
60.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 0.0 0 min.
60.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.50 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


As you can see its a big beer. 1.072, 70 IBU but its smooth as silk. Those NZ hops really work a treat. Its been in the bottle for ages now and still has a fantastic hop character.

i fould a label for it on the net too...... might be a good lodo for the NZ hop sniffers


----------



## beers (4/4/08)

Tony said:


> Sothern Cross has a very very low cohumulone level, the same as noble hops, so its bitterness, even at high levels is very smooth. And with a 15+%AA level its very cost effective.
> 
> ...
> 
> As you can see its a big beer. 1.072, 70 IBU but its smooth as silk. Those NZ hops really work a treat. Its been in the bottle for ages now and still has a fantastic hop character.



Thanks Tony  

I'm just about to sparge... I've gone for a planned OG of 1055. 32IBU FWH with a 5min & a cube addition to a total IBU of just under 55.



Tony said:


> I am in love with NZ hops. They are so nice, so different. They provide that WOW factor in a beer.



I hear ya. Sticklebract, Nelson Sauv, Saaz B & D, & Pacific Jade (to a lesser extent) are all quality IMO. I'm yet to try brewing with Super Alpha but I regularly drink a local beer uses it & it has a great resiny bitterness.


----------



## BoilerBoy (4/4/08)

Tony said:


> I am in love with NZ hops. They are so nice, so different. They provide that WOW factor in a beer.
> 
> If the entire American hop industry burnt to the ground i would rejoice and smile because there are still NZ hops ....... i would probably do the same without NZ hops as well



I agree, they really have exceptional character, have tried now the Saaz B & D, with Super Alpha, Nelson Savin and Southern Cross and have NZ Styrian Goldings in the freezer yet to try, I think I could survive quite happily on these hops :icon_chickcheers: 

BB


----------



## DJR (4/4/08)

Word is from NZ hops that '08 harvest pellet hops should be available at the end of April or so... :beerbang:


----------



## schooey (4/4/08)

Nelson Sauvin... mmmmmmmmmmm!!!

-_-


----------



## lowtech (4/4/08)

As a bit of a traditionalist (hop wise) , that is GR grown hops for a euro beer,UK grown hops for a pommy beer , POR for an Aussie pale,and Yankee hops for an APA, should I be thinking NZ hops for freshness,versatility and availability instead of regional imports.

I have a huge soft spot for Willammette, Styrian G, and Tettnanger, that have all been from the motherland.
Has anyone really found that these NZ hops match up to the regional originals by comparison?
i t would be great to think that I could buy equivilant standard hops fresh(07) this year ,instead of 05/06 stock from current retailers online with similar characteristics a the ol Faves.


----------



## Tony (4/4/08)

They are similar...... only way is to try them!

I was always a tradionalist too...... untill i tried some of these hops.

Bugger tradition............ be bold and have some fun with your brewing. Brew an Aussie ale with 100% Aussie ale malt and bitter it with sothern cross with 1/2g/ liter of pacific halertau 5 min from the end.

YUM!


----------



## goatherder (4/4/08)

lowtech, they aren't really subs for the traditional hops. They are not better or worse, they are just different. If you buy them expecting to be same as the originals then you might be disappointed. Try 'em and see what you think. There are some similar flavours to the traditionals (cascade, goldings) and some truly unique ones (nelson sauvin). They are all good, just in their own way. The huge win is that you can get them super fresh and in flower form.


----------



## schooey (4/4/08)

goatherder said:


> The huge win is that you can get them super fresh and in flower form.



Aye to that... :super:


----------



## milpod (4/4/08)

Tony said:


> Sothern Cross has a very very low cohumulone level, the same as noble hops, so its bitterness, even at high levels is very smooth. And with a 15+%AA level its very cost effective.
> 
> I am in love with NZ hops. They are so nice, so different. They provide that WOW factor in a beer.
> 
> ...




Ditto,blending sc and ns you would think a bitter mouth puckering drop,but strangely enough these high AA hops can offer an insight to how high AA can be delicate in a brew.


----------



## choppadoo (7/4/08)

DJR said:


> Word is from NZ hops that '08 harvest pellet hops should be available at the end of April or so... :beerbang:


Bugger, got inspired halfway through reading this thread and ordered some NS from older harvests, only to find this tidbit on the next page!
Haha, too bad


----------



## Brewer_010 (7/4/08)

I just brewed a pale ale with NZ grown cascade and goldings flowers, and this combination is really tasty. The cascade could be fruitier, but the spicy fruitiness of these two hops has got me interested in using them in other beers like a porter and a bitter.

Recipe is:

Critter Ale
Brew Type: Extract Date: 23/02/2008 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Inhale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 23.28 L Boil Time: 70 min 
Equipment: My Equipment 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Extra Pale LME (4.0 EBC) Extract 89.6 % 
0.25 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 7.5 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (350.0 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.70%] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [8.30%] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [8.30%] (15 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.70%] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [8.30%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.70%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [8.30%] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.046 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.006 SG 
Estimated Color: 17.2 EBC (7.9-21.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 36.0 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 3.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (4.5-5.7 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 % 
Actual Calories: 422 cal/l


----------



## Lukes (10/4/08)

Found a few recipe idea's on the web site and a matrix.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/4/08)

Lukes said:


> Found a few recipe idea's on the web site and a matrix.



Nice one Lukes :beer: 

I haven't looked at all the recipes but it is good to see Southern Cross being used in the Lager recipes
I have looked at. The SC really gives the impressions of a Noble hop from my use with it.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Lukes (10/4/08)

The 1063 OG strong bock recipe with Southern Cross and NZ hall could be a good winter warmer.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/4/08)

Lukes said:


> The 1063 OG strong bock recipe with Southern Cross and NZ hall could be a good winter warmer.



Agreed! looks like it could be a goer this winter.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/4/08)

Hey chaps

I'm planning to tame the crazy Sticklebract in my next beer... Been wanting to try this hop for years. B) 

Sticklebract BA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-B English Pale Ale, Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.048
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 41 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.24
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.29
Anticipated EBC: 30.8
Anticipated IBU: 29.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 52.94 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG 9.65 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.8 6.50 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
5.5 0.40 kg. Bairds Medium Crystal UK 1.034 160
1.4 0.10 kg. Bairds Amber UK 1.033 133
2.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470
0.6 0.04 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1748

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Sticklebract Pellet 11.20 20.5 60 min.
30.00 g. Sticklebract Pellet 11.20 0.0 Dry Hop
15.00 g. Sticklebract Pellet 11.20 6.3 30 min.
20.00 g. Sticklebract Pellet 11.20 2.7 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1318 London Ale III


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Burton On Trent
Profile known for: Strong Pale Ales

Calcium(Ca): 268.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 62.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 30.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 638.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 36.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 141.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 

Total Grain kg: 7.24
Total Water Qts: 14.56 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 13.78 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 20.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Protein Rest 5 20 52 52 Infuse 58 13.78 1.90
Sacc 5 60 65 65 Infuse 90 8.96 3.14


Total Water Qts: 24.03 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 22.74 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 27.57 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.




Warren -


----------



## Lukes (10/4/08)

Sound nice Warren.
A quick search and I found an Irish Brewery that does something similar and even have an Australia day Fest.
M. Jackson (R.I.P.) notes on this are funny.

- Luke


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/4/08)

Lukes said:


> Sound nice Warren.
> A quick search and I found an Irish Brewery that does something similar and even have an Australia day Fest.
> M. Jackson (R.I.P.) notes on this are funny.
> 
> - Luke



Yep that would be the Porterhouse Luke... I've had the TSB before when we last went to Dublin and it was mighty nice. :icon_drunk: Can't remember a lot of it because I basically got nailed on their plain porter which is their version of Guinness but nicer with a late hop character and nitro gassed like the real deal.

From memory Bells Micro in Sth. Melb's Special Bitter also had a late hit of Sticklebract. I'm pretty certain that Grand Ridge Gippsland Gold also did the same. Used to love that beer until they dumbed it completely down.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/4/08)

Lukes said:


> Sound nice Warren.
> A quick search and I found an Irish Brewery that does something similar and even have an Australia day Fest.
> M. Jackson (R.I.P.) notes on this are funny.
> 
> - Luke



LOL!! :lol: Found the Jackson link... Sounds like I should be adding some "smoked" malt to this beer too. It should pair up well with a pizza. B) 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/5/08)

From what I have read and been told, Green Bullet goes well in the darker ales such as stout and porter and having recently purchased some lovely GB flowers from BeerBelly.

Has anyone used it in a schwarzbier style . I want to try it but am weighing up if I go 100% GB or perhaps GB for bittering and a noble German hop like Hersbrucker for flavour/Aroma.

Any suggestions?

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/5/08)

Hey TDA

Gough told me its a great dark beer hop that leaves a "rasiny" type of character. I really love the stuff. To me its sort of European in its character but more assertive in some ways, even with just a 60 minute addition.

In my latest CAP I used it at 60 mins and some Hersbrucker plugs for flavour at 15 minutes. I can still pick some Green Bullet in there. Not unpleasant but it can stand out.

Devo's Green Bullet Ale was a classic example of the hop. He dry hopped it so it was really "in your face" a good hop for this purpose.

Do it but expect it to be a little different. 

Warren -


----------



## devo (23/5/08)

I'm loving NZ southern cross flowers. I just tapped my IPA and it's winner for heavy bittering.


----------



## beers (24/5/08)

devo said:


> I'm loving NZ southern cross flowers. I just tapped my IPA and it's winner for heavy bittering.



I found SC worked quite well in my IPA too. Clean & smooth, slightly fruity, almost pineappley, with a slight citrus tinge I thought. 
In the first few weeks it reminded me of pineapple lollies (but that may have been from the malty sweetness of the JW vienna).
I'll be getting some more to use it for bittering an APA. I have no doubt that It would blend well with Nelson Sauvin & the C hops.


----------

